# Prog Regressions



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With the tragic passing of Mr. Emerson, I thought we could put up some good ol' prog. I gotta start with this but what have you got to add? Maybe we'll all hear something proggy we've never heard before.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sintesis, my former band, years before I was born and the first prog album ever recorded in Cuba. The second video is Anima Mundi, another Cuban band that's becoming popular in the European prog scene, awesome people that deserve every bit of the recognition they are getting now. Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Staying on the ELP trend. Karn Evil 9 really got me.
Most people only know part 2 of the 1st impression though.
Here's the whole song (3 impressions).






Around the same time I was getting into Yes and others. Including this Canadian Prog band.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been listening to Emerson w/ Marc Bonilla. For keeping the prog flame burning, Steven Wilson is doing a mighty fine job and probably my favorite artist these days


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gotta get some of these guys in here. Huge influence on me.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When I first heard them I thought it was Yes...but I was young and easily fooled!

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

From one of my top ten albums ever. When I first heard this song...wowsers...and that album cover. Greg Lake pre ELP too. 
[video]



[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

.......and tying a few of these together


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> From one of my top ten albums ever. When I first heard this song...wowsers...and that album cover. Greg Lake pre ELP too.
> [video]
> 
> 
> ...


ELP I know. King Crimson and Yes too. Saw all three in Van back in the day. Strangely I've heard Sintesis over the years. On shortwave and record. Never heard 'prog' used in a musical sense.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

One of my new prog faves...Druckfarben from To. I've downloaded both of their releases. 

[video]



[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's some rare Canadian prog. Love this band (heard of them as I was considering Fanshawe's Recording Engineering program).

"True Myth was formed in London, Ontario as an offshoot of a class project by students at Fanshawe College a music school. Tom Treumuth was the keyboardist and helped the band secure a deal with Warner Bros. 
Records in 1979. Their debut album was the first digital album recorded in Canada and the second in the world (the first being Stevie Wonder's 'Secret Life Of Plants'). Treumuth soon opened his own record label, Hypnotic, and the band switched for their follow-up album 'Telegram' in 1981. In the meantime, Treumuth had been
moonlighting with another Toronto studio project The Fictions on their debut album in 1980. Treumuth would go on to produce the likes of Honeymoon Suite and dozens of other Canadian acts during the 1980's many of them on his surviving indie label Hypnotic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Roxy Music: Out of the Blue
youtu.be/QpvfQZQi71I


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I picked the live version - although Belew's riffs are pretty cool, I love watching Tony's stickwork.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Strawbs - I still put them on a couple of times a year:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't have this thread without this classic.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Genesis "Watcher Of The Skies".....one of my fav Prog tracks.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

And yet more Genesis. Back in my HS days I was very fortunate to have seen them here in London at a long gone venue named "London Arena". Years later I learned that this gig was officially the first with Phil Collins as the lead vocalist. I love the entire album but this track is stellar.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

FM "Alderbaran"
R.I.P. Jeff Plewman (Nash the Slash)


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Something a bit heavy and old school. . .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Prog in the 80s? How about some Howe & Hackett...GTR.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Prog in the 80s? How about some Howe & Hackett...GTR.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...


Big fan of Howe and Hackett. Anyone remember the Musician mag review for the GTR album? one word: SHT : - )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I could print some famous reviews of LZIII as well. All it did was make the reviewer look stupid in retrospect. 

Sadly, I don't really disagree with Musician in this case. I expected so much more from the Yes and Genesis guitarists. Remember the rumours of a Yes Zeppelin superband, supposedly to be called XYZ (ex Yes Zep). Probably good that one didn't happen either. Woulda gone over like a lead balloon!

Here's another one that never seemed to live up to the hype. Was fun for a while, but (unlike Yes) didn't get better with repeated playing.....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Remember the rumours of a Yes Zeppelin superband, supposedly to be called XYZ (ex Yes Zep).


Some of the songs from those sessions were later recorded by Yes "Mind Drive" being one of them. I caught Asia live circa '82 or '83.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


>


New Marillion album coming out...it's called FEAR. I saw Marillion with my gf at the time in the late 80's with the then new singer. I think my girlfriend was the only woman in the crowd . for some reason I gave up on them after Fish left but recently, been checking their catalogue and it's great stuff. I like album "Afraid of Sunlight" and also the song 'Easter".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Inspired by the pissing match in the other string......
(there's no naked ladies, I checked. I checked and checked and checked! Damn, no naked ladies.......)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Combination Head - a mix of prog and pop.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Caught this on another forum


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Early Yes ('69)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

They call them "fusion", but sounds pretty prog to me. Too bad where Phil ended up going musically.
Should start around 1:20, if not skip to there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jb welder said:


> They call them "fusion", but sounds pretty prog to me. Too bad where Phil ended up going musically.
> Should start around 1:20, if not skip to there.


Can't play it here, what is it?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jb welder said:


> They call them "fusion", but sounds pretty prog to me. Too bad where Phil ended up going musically.
> Should start around 1:20, if not skip to there.


That was great. for some reason or the other, never bothered checking these guys out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> That was great. for some reason or the other, never bothered checking these guys out.


But what is it about?? I'm dying to see the video!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> But what is it about?? I'm dying to see the video!


The name of the band is Brand X - it's a video of them back in the day at the Old Grey Whistle show. Phil Collins on drums.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

A vintage prog heavyweight...van der graaf generator.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Genesis revisited...Steve Hackett & Co.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Gentle Giant...anyone else have white overalls in the 70's?

[video]



[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Genesis revisited...Steve Hackett & Co.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...



This is excellent. I saw Steve Hackett here in London last fall. Great band.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Gentle Giant...anyone else have white overalls in the 70's?
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...


Loved Gentle Giant. I saw them twice back in Toronto in the 70's. Nice '59 Burst the guitarist has there too. At the time it was probably just considered a 15 year old used guitar.

Here's another:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure gonna miss seeing this live.......


----------

